# Searching for: Ghouls With Attitude 2cd



## Driller (Dec 17, 2008)

If anyone has this compilation for sale or share please PM me. It was free for download on the compilers page for some time, now it's suddenly down and I lost mine.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I thought I had all of these recordings, but I must have lost them with my 2007 Hard Drive Crash. Sorry.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Found a site that still has them to download one mp3 at a time:

*Index of /browsable/music/Ghouls_With_Attitude_-_Disk_2*

This same site owner has Disk 1 also.


----------



## Driller (Dec 17, 2008)

Great, thanks!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Hahaha I love it!


----------



## Driller (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah it's really the best of these types of old school obscure monster bop compilations out there!


----------



## Mister_Barista (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you thank you thank you!
I've been searching for this also.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks Halloweiner, I too went back to download and found the music gone. It's nice that there are still people out there sharing.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I've got them too ... CD 1 and CD 2. Zipped up for your convenience, covers included I think.


----------

